# Dirty Horse Contest!



## Gidget

Oh and the ending date will be Feb. 14th  Valentines Day.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Good idea : ]


Here's Fendi:










Mystique: (black horses never look very dirty : /)










Piglet:










Pappy:


----------



## lilkitty90

CloudsMystique lol you always take wonderful shots.. are you a photographer? lol and of course even dirty Fendi and mystique are gorgeous!! i'd love to take them home with me!


----------



## Wallaby

I don't really think I can beat CloudsMystique but I like this picture... Heehee

This is about as dirty as I've EVER seen Lacey. She can be in a field of pure mud and somehow stay pretty white. I do not claim to understand my poneh. :lol:


----------



## Domino13011

Oh my gosh I have the worlds dirtiest horse and I dont have any pictures! Haha dang


----------



## Gidget

Wow, those are some dirty horses!
Fendi is the dirtest horse I think I have seen!


Keep those pictures coming everyone.


I still need to take a picture of Gidgit at her worse.


Wallaby- is that a paint horse or just big ol mud spots,lol.Hard to tell.


----------



## Wallaby

ROFL! I've gotten that question before. She's completely "white" when she's clean. =)


----------



## CloudsMystique

lilkitty90 said:


> CloudsMystique lol you always take wonderful shots.. are you a photographer? lol and of course even dirty Fendi and mystique are gorgeous!! i'd love to take them home with me!


Haha, thanks... I'm not a professional photographer, if that's what you mean. I just like to take pictures : ]


----------



## Gidget

haha,well I guess she secretly wants to be a paint 
She fooled me.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

It took me over an hour to get her cleanish after this escapade :roll:


----------



## Gidget

all I can say is WOW!

She is extremely dirty.
I'm taking pictures of my horse today.
She is dirty right now but looks clean compared to a lot of these horses,lol.
She is a pasture so I don't know how she keeps semi clean.


----------



## Britt

My mare, Gypsie


----------



## rosiesmum

Wow! Fendi is very dirty and I love the one of Piglet, I would love to enter but my horse NEVER gets muddy!


----------



## ThunderJumper

Kind of a bad picture..i'll try to find more...he was realllly dirty that day


----------



## Gidget

Dirty dirty horses!

ThunderJumper-I think everyonje wishes their horses looked as clean as yours =P Is he stabled? HE IS CUTTTE!

Ahh, I forgot my camera today ...I was suppose to post a pic...I'm slacking.


----------



## Gidget

Okay, so I finally got pictures of my horse. This is as dirty as she usually gets....I gave her a bath but in 2 days she will be back to being dirty =P Guess it's kind of pointless.


haha,look at her lip 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2735/4312125299_75f1aa7d5e_b.jpg


----------



## jiblethead

*Havana*

Here is Havana. As you can see it was horribly muddy. Wish I had a close-up of that, the mud was it huge clumps


----------



## Smarby

Dougie looooves to roll.


----------



## horseluver250

Heres my pig... err I mean pony


----------



## Gidget

horseluver250 said:


> Heres my pig... err I mean pony


 
wow, he is dirty!!!!!!


----------



## Gidget

keep those pictures coming...contest ends the 14th of Feb.


----------



## paintluver

My boy doesn't get that dirty, but here is one of his "dirty" days.


----------



## masatisan

My white/dapple grey horse....


----------



## Roperchick




----------



## Roperchick

this is SUPPOSED to be my palomino colt but hes covered in 2inches of mud in sum areas of his gigantic bodyf. its great hes a grulla


----------



## Twilight Arabians




----------



## Attitude05

Honest to god, this is the DIRTIEST you will ever see my horse.
she is never ever not rugged, NEVER.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Here's Teddy... this isn't the dirtiest but close...


----------



## snazzydandy

Piglet is adorable... even dirty


----------



## Gidget

Roperchick said:


> this is SUPPOSED to be my palomino colt but hes covered in 2inches of mud in sum areas of his gigantic bodyf. its great hes a grulla


 
I can't see both of the pictures you posted


----------



## Gidget

This is going to be a hard one to judge.
I am going to need some help. Contest ends on Valentines day-4 more days!!!!
Hurry and post your pictures or your dirty horses!

I don't know how to start a poll but everyone who wants to start naming the people you think should win and I will make the final decision


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

CloudsMystique's Piglet!!!! he's a dust ball! And a cute one at that


----------



## Roperchick

sorry my computer does NOT like me. if you look at my barn on Charlies page their is the picture of him with all the mud and junk...


----------

